# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Whats in your gun collection?

## Homer

G'Day Fella's, Christ, where do I start? 
Lets see; 
There is a Brno Mod 1 (1951 vintage) in .22LR 
a CZ452 in .22LR 
a Tikka LSA55 in .222 
a Rem 700 in .223 
a Rem 700 sleeved switch barrel in .22-250AI, and 6.5 x 47 Lapua 
a BSA Royal F/weight in .243 
a Rem 700 in .25-06, and a Kimber 84L Montana in .25-06 (still on it's way from the US) 
a Win Mod 70 Stainless "All Terrain" in 7mm Rem Mag 
a Norinco Mod 701 in 7.62 x 39
3 x .308's (Rem 600, 700 and BSA Royal F/weight) 
a Brno 600 in .338-06
a Rem 700 in .338 Win Mag 
a Weatherby Mk V in .340 Weatherby 
2 x .350 Rem mags ( Rem 673 and Ruger S/S m77 MkII) 
a Ruger M77 MkII RSM in .375 H&H 
a FN Browning Safari in .404 Jeffery (custom built (metal and wood) by Ross T Waghorn) 
a Win 1892 lever action in .45 Colt (Limited Series 1 of 500)  

I think that's it?  

Then there are the handguns and seedguns but that's for another day!  
Doh! Homer

----------


## baldbob

OK

Ive got

Winchester M59 shottie
Browning 22lr pump
Savage model93 22WMR
Rem 700 CDL .243win (soon to be 243AI) Bushnell 6500 tactical 4.5-30x56
Ruger hawkeye Trueflite U/M 26" 6.5-06 March F 3-24x42
Browning A-bolt .270win kahles CT helia 3-9x42
Rem 700 macmillion stock 30" trueflite U/M 1-9 338 EDGE (soon to be EDGE IMP) And also soon to adorn a Nightforce 8-32x56 MLR reticle
Lee enfeild .303 lol

Sad neglected list of patheticness I know but im a young lad, a real gun collection takes time :XD:

----------


## Spanners

Remington 1187 12g
Berretta Extrema 2 12g
Miroku Model 10 12g
Baikal 308
Remington 700 308 Sendero SF1 in AI Stock
Remington 700 260 Shilen Custom
Remington 700 260 Custom Shop Special
Remington 700 Tactical 223
Tikka T3 Lite 223
Lee Enfield No4
Smidt Rubin
M1 Garand
Weatherby MKV 270
Remington 700 Sendero SF2 300 RUM
Lithgow L1A1
Norinco 56S
Norinco SKS
AR15 A2
AR15 Custom Carbine
AR15 Dedicated 22
AR15 6mm Turbo 40deg Improved
AR15 50 Beowulf
AR15 300 AAC 
AR15 223 Comp Custom
HS Precision HTR 338 Lapua
Imbel 1911 9mm
Remington R1 1911 45ACP
CZ Shadow SP01
Webley MKVI 455

And a few more I cant think of right now

----------


## baldbob

> Remington 1187 12g
> Berretta Extrema 2 12g
> Miroku Model 10 12g
> Baikal 308
> Remington 700 308 Sendero SF1 in AI Stock
> Remington 700 260 Shilen Custom
> Remington 700 260 Custom Shop Special
> Remington 700 Tactical 223
> Tikka T3 Lite 223
> ...



Firkin hell spanners :Thumbsup:  I really am still a spring chicken arnt I:zomg:

----------


## quadhunter260

ruger 10-22
stirling 22
brno 22
browning a-bolt 260
bsa cf2 6.5x55

----------


## Wildman

> G'Day Fella's, Christ, where do I start? 
> Lets see; There is a Brno Mod 1 in .22LR 
> a CZ452 in .22LR 
> a Tikka LSA55 in .222 
> a Rem 700 in .223 
> a Rem 700 in .22-250AI, and 6.5 x 47 Lapua 
> a BSA Royal L/weight in .243 
> a Rem 700 in .25-06 a Kimber 84L Montana in .25-06 (still on it's way from the US) 
> a Win Mod 70 Stainless "All Terrain" in 7mm Rem Mag 
> ...


Nice Homer. Care to share a bit more about the 338-06? Have wanted one for a while now but things havent fallen into place with regards to Barrel etc.

----------


## Spanners

> Firkin hell spanners I really am still a spring chicken arnt I:zomg:


Wont be too much new stuff added to the list for a while as I'm out of safe space and wont be getting another until we move into new house.
Any updates will be old stuff I think - I hae a list of WW1 and WW2 bolt guns to add to my shooters - if I find something I must have - then I'm sure I could farm a couple of guns out to mates for storage  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wirehunt

Stevens 223 (work horse) MAE can 
Kimber 260 (Bush slut)
Husquy 6.5/06 (Which I gotta get around to shooting)
Bruno 22  
10/22
ATA 20 gauge (work horse)

A mate has chucked me a flash splattermatic to give a workout, I warned him what it will look like when it gets back but he's still keen. Benelli Criobarrel
Waiting on some 223 semi from Quentin whenever it gets here.

----------


## Josh

Have only been shooting for a couple of years - my collection is very skint!

Norinco JW21
Ruger 10/22
Howa Ranchland .223

I have my eye on a couple more  :XD:

----------


## Walker

Just in safe No1
howa customised 223
parker hale xt1200 308
omark44 in choate stock 308
custom parker hale 6mm rem
rem700bdl 7mm rm
parkerhale custom 280AI
savage ww in 243 
remM600 custom 7-08
norincoM305  308

----------


## Proudkiwi

Had a big clean out and went modular.

Blaser R8 in:

.223
6.5x47L
7mm SAUM

CZ 452 .22LR

Beretta Perennia 12g

I have a big Surgeon action on the way......

----------


## P38

Sweet!......... I now have several shopping lists. 

So does anyone else who may be looking at this site wether they are members or not.

Pays to be careful.

----------


## Spanners

> Sweet!......... I now have several shopping lists. 
> 
> So does anyone else who may be looking at this site wether they are members or not.
> 
> Pays to be careful.


Not sure I see anyones address on the bottom of their posts.....

You have about 2 million x more chance getting followed home from the range gate I reacon

----------


## veitnamcam

Sako 85 308
JW15
Mossy pump
303 long tom sporterised

Recently sold old fucd shotgun old rusty lakefeild 22 and old fucd BSA majestic 308 and got some new binos

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Sweet!......... I now have several shopping lists. 
> 
> So does anyone else who may be looking at this site wether they are members or not.
> 
> Pays to be careful.


I'm with you on this one.......

----------


## gimp



----------


## Spanners

Physical address I mean.

Admins are the only ones that can see the IPs, and the IP can only get you to the exchange in the best instance if you have access to the rest of the info from the ISP as in location etc

----------


## gimp

Yeah I was being a dick

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Yeah I was being a dick


Lol, thats surprising, :grin: :grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> Not sure I see anyones address on the bottom of their posts.....
> 
> You have about 2 million x more chance getting followed home from the range gate I reacon


Yes I agree.

I have been followed from the range at least once that I know of.

Finding peoples addresses is relativley easy once you have mined some of their basic info.

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

OK, so that's where it ended up!

Wildman, the rifle used to be a Brno model 600 in 7x57.
I had this barrel re-bored out to .338 by Sprinter arms in Sth Aust.
The barrel and action was then sent to Bill Hambly-Clark.
Bill, rechambered it to .338-06 but so that the action was headspaced, to use the open and ghost ring peep sight.
He then bead blasted all the metal  work and then cold rust blued it.

It has quite a nice European walnut stock wood but the refinishing of this part of the "Project" still needs to be started.

I have the Peep sight adjusted for the 250grn round nose bullets and the open non adjustable iron sights, were perfect for the 200grn spitzers.

Can't remember the exact chronoed velocities off the top of my head but something like 250's at 2500fps and 200's at 2800fps?

Hope that helps

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Beavis

L to R: Winchester 69A .22LR, Ruger 10/22, Marlin 60 .22lr, Rock River Arms AR15, Norinco SKS, Mosin Nagant 91/30, Maverick 88 12g, Sako A7 .270

----------


## dogmatix

CZ-452 .22LR
Sako 75 stainless laminate .223
Sako 75 finnlight .270
Molot Vepr .308
Remington 870 12 gauge

----------


## sako75

Beavis - How do yo rate the A7?

----------


## Beavis

It's kinda like a mish mash of a T3 and a Sako 75. I like it better than the T3's though. Think of a Sako 75 in a T3 kinda stock with a single stack mag, plastic bolt shroud and plunger ejector. You can top load the mag while it's in the rifle and the mounting system makes more sense IMO (weaver style). It shoots well like any Sako or Tikka. I don't really know if you can justify spending $2K on it though, for me it was an impulse buy, kind of wish I'd got a Model 70 instead. But it does the job well.

----------


## Pop Shot

Tikka T3 7/08
Norinco JW15a .22
Stirling Model 15 .22 Magnum

H & R Excel 12g Semi Auto
Escort 12g Pump Action
Baikal U/O 12g

----------


## Bulltahr

Nothing spectacular in my collection:
Old 8mm Mauser heavily pimped to 25-06 (not pretty)
Abolt 300 win mag with BOSS (Removed) (Remember those?),  mountain hunting piece
Parker Hale .308 cut down to 18 1/2" for bush hunting
30-30 Marlin
Ruger safari express in .416 Rigby, the nicest American mass produced rifle that I have seen, and a Ruger to  boot!
Ruger 10/22
Jim Shockey's original Muzzle loader .50 TC inline that he shot everything with (The only gun any client has ever left me............)
Winchester defender heavily pimped
Citori Sporting clays 12g
Citori Sporter 20g

Just need a 28g, .410 and a centre fire varminter and I think I will have all I need...........for now............
Would like a few MSSA's to reminece of my military days.... but not keen on all the extra hoops.

----------


## Wirehunt

I like shooting that .416, that's a fun gun   :Grin:

----------


## Aurochs

SKB 12g O/U
Savage .22 
Norinco .22
BSA Supersport 5 .22 in bits
Webley air rifle .177
Martini-Henry carbine .577
Stevens .223
Savage Mod 12 .223

----------


## gimp

Sako 75 6.5x47
Remington 700 .223AI
AR15 .223
Ruger 10/22 .22LR
Winchester 9422 .22WMR (.17HMR as soon as I find a willing smith)
SKB 605 12g
Benelli M2 Tactical 12g

Only the shotguns are as factory.

I've actually got everything that I _really_ want or need in the way of long guns, I want to get a couple of pistols though.

----------


## thejavelin

> Yes I agree.
> 
> I have been followed from the range at least once that I know of.
> 
> Finding peoples addresses is relativley easy once you have mined some of their basic info.


Yep had a mate in Wellington who had his entire collection wiped out.
They knew what they were looking for, even searched his roof cavity, eventually found the false wall in his garage and used his own angle grinder to access the safe.
Police reckoned that they had tracked him down through a 'gun shot' his daughter had on her FB page....

Little paranoid, but you never know who's watching.

----------


## ChrisF

Some nice collections listed ,

Mine are mainly boring bolt actions rifles with heavy barrels .

The rifle , I am using the most at the moment is a stock std AI AW 308 26 inche with a S&B on her .

Later  Chris

----------


## gimp

> Some nice collections listed ,
> 
> Mine are mainly boring bolt actions rifles with heavy barrels .
> 
> The rifle , I am using the most at the moment is a stock std AI AW 308 26 inche with a S&B on her .
> 
> Later  Chris


I don't personally consider anything with ACCURACY INTERNATIONAL written on the side to be boring

----------


## ChrisF

Hi Gimp ,

yeap , they are NICE , and in some ways just like S&B PMIIs , trouble is , once you have one , you will want another , very addictive .

----------


## Tone

Ruger 10/22
Marlin 22. 917 (I think. Laminated stock box magazine)
H & R Pardner Tracker Single barrel Slug shotty
Ruger 243 Hawkeye

----------


## 300winmag

Remington 11-87 semi 12ga with Aimpoint scope
Winchester super magnum semi 12ga
Toz 22 with Leupold scope
Ruger 17hmr with Leupold scope
Ruger mini 14 with Weaver scope
Tikka Tactical 223 with Leupold scope
Sako 85 7mm-08 NF 2.5x10x32
Rock River Arms LAR308 - Thermal scope
Tikka Tactical 300 win mag NF 2.5x22x56 with Barrett Bors
AR 30 300 win mag NF 2.5x22x56 with Barrett Bors

----------


## muzza

If i hold up both lots of fingers , then make fists , then do it again, and again, and again and again , and then still some more you will be getting close to the number that lurk here at times. No way I am going to list them for some lurker to come and steal them - but thanks to you other guys for your lists . ....

Smallest is .17 Mach 11 , largest rifle is 375 Ruger project , plus shotguns.

watch out for my dog if you plan to visit - he has no friends and likes it that way .....

----------


## Dundee

water pistol in my bath tub:grin:

----------


## Chief

Pitiful collection by somw of the others on here, but it serves me well enough...

Remington 597
Remington 700 CDL in .243
Bettinsoli Silverline 20ga U/O

----------


## geezejonesy

.22 brno 
.22mag ruger bolt action 
.223 ruger ss 
25-06 tikka 595 ss
300 win mag  browning A bolt 
benelli m2 12 gage shoty
old  russian side by side shoty good for coons, rabbits an clays
not allowed more  ..apparently can only use 1 at a time :/

----------


## Spanners

> not allowed more  ..apparently can only use 1 at a time :/


Handbags.. shoes. sunnies.. makeup... 

Give it all to the Salvos as she cant only use 1 at a time 

 :Wink:

----------


## DAVE.H

tikka 260
ruger 260
abolt 300 wsm
winchester sxp
norinco em332
marlin 22lr
savage 2506
wichester featherweight  243
weatherby mkv 270
rem 700 308
zastava 7.62x39
cz 17hmr
toz 22lr

----------


## redbang

NEF 17 HMR
CZ 17 HMR
Marlin 17 HMR
BunnyBuster 22 Semi
Tikka 20 Practical
Tikka 6.5-06
Winchester 1300 12G
12G O/U
Muzzleloaders in :-
.36 Cal underhammer
.50 Cal Flinter( 42inch barrel )
.58 Cal Zouave

. . . plus lots of very sharp objects. . . DON"T EVEN THINK OF IT !!! :15 4 128:

----------


## Dundee

Fuck the paranoid and who says these guns are mine :Grin:

----------


## EVILWAYZ

At the mo i have a Ruger 10/22 synthetic blued with a 3x9x40 gun city scope lensor p7 torch scope mounted and silenced and 2 extra mags.
                            Remington 700 Sps-Dm .243 synthetic blued 4 shot mag 3x9x40 back country scope and bi-pod.
               also have the old mans 12g pump action at the mo without geting off my arse to have a look its a mavrick or mossberg from memory

----------


## Spudattack

Shit, this thread has been inactive for a while!

Might as well get it going again!

.177 Gamo 600
.22 Brno Model 1
.223 Howa 1500
.30-30 Winchester Model 94
7mm Rem Mag Weatherby Vanguard
.375 H&H CZ 550 Safari De Lux
20ga Samuel Marson SxS
12ga Baikal O/U

----------


## GravelBen

Nothing compared to collections of some on here...

Savage Mk2 .22LR
Savage 14 Classic .223
Ruger Hawkeye .308

----------


## baldbob

A winchester shotguns my only gun!!

The rest are rifles and this is a gun thread so post I cannot lol

----------


## username

They all have a purpose
Ruger 10/22
Winchester 94 trapper 30/30
Sako A7 7mm rem mag 
Stoger 12g semi

I could probaly fit one more in maybe rem700 308 suppressed 16"
Swap sako for 300rum sendero 
Swap stoger for benelli vinci
Then i would be a happy man
Ooo blaser R98 any cal. one day....

----------


## gadgetman

In order of appearance:
(excluding the three springer air rifles)

Marlin 980ss, bolt action .22lr
Savage 110E in .308 Win
Marlin 795ss, semi .22lr
Savage Weather Warrior, .243 Win
Gun City 870, cheap pump action 12g
Savage Weather Warrior, .243 Win (as spares but shoots too good)
Remington 870, better pump action 12g
Zastava M85, in .223 Rem (cheap/light thing for the odd pig when rabbiting, one of these days)
Fabarm Lion H368, semi 12g

Can't think of anything else I NEED, other that to get rid of a shotgun. Actually, can't think of anything I want either.

----------


## Rushy

A Lithgow .22 single shot that was my dad's when he was a boy
A Ruger 10/22
A Marlin .243
A Parker Hale .270
A Remington 700 .270
A Savage 30-06
A 12g shotgun (would have to go up to the safe to tell you the make)

Soon to add a Savage 110BA in 300 Win Mag

----------


## Scouser

Cant see me getting anything else.....but I say that every year.....

Ruger 10/22, synthetic, 'takedown' 22lr suppressed
Norinco 20" SKS, synthetic, 7.62
Stevens 200, synthetic, 25-06 suppressed
NEA 18" AR-I5, 5.56, suppressed
Mossberg 500, 12g, synthetic 'pump' with interchangeable 20' barrel

Hopefully they will cover all/any eventuality.......'hopefully'......

----------


## Maca49

Norinco .22
Claymark .22
Valmet Target .22
Stevens favorite.22
Remington Target master (ex my dad purchased new by him) .22
Hollis single barrel hammer 12 ex my great grandfather
William Evans from purdy sxs 12g shotgun
Reeves Martini sporting 577-450
Harrington and Richardson trap door 45-70
Parker Hale .58 Enfield 2 band muzzle loader
28 gauge x .55 smooth bore hammer double gun
Swedish late 1800s 45-70 bolt action cartrige rifle
and of course my .177 BSA Meteor I had since I was 16

----------


## Ryan

*.22*
Mossberg 802 (_bolt action_)
Marlin 795 + 4x32 optic (_semi automatic_)

*.308 Winchester*
Norinco M305 + bipod + sling

*7,62x39mm*
Saiga carbine

*12ga*
Maverick 88, 20" barrel (_pump action_)

Does anyone own a Peters .22 Hornet?

----------


## Nibblet

Marlin 795 22lr
Savage 12FVSS .308 Choate Stock
Savage 110 FCP HS Precision .338LM

Currently trying to get my grubby little mitts on an AR, Remington R15 I think.

----------


## ebf

> Marlin 795 22lr
> Savage 12FVSS .308 Choate Stock
> Savage 110 FCP HS Precision .338LM


Hmm, like your taste in firearms and calibers  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

> Soon to add a Savage 110BA in 300 Win Mag


You sir suck !!!  :Thumbsup:  Very nice, gonna have to start reloading Rushy...

----------


## Rushy

> gonna have to start reloading Rushy...


So many people are telling me that.  I am so time poor that there is not a shit show in hell of that happening and as I describe myself as being as technical as the hole in a doughnut (I struggle to get the two pieces of bread to fit on a sandwich) even if I had the time I would no doubt fuck it up.  Better off paying for top line factory.  will by the wife some fishnet stockings and send her to K Road if it gets too costly.

----------


## Savage1

> So many people are telling me that.  I am so time poor that there is not a shit show in hell of that happening and as I describe myself as being as technical as the hole in a doughnut (I struggle to get the two pieces of bread to fit on a sandwich) even if I had the time I would no doubt fuck it up.  Better off paying for top line factory.  will by the wife some fishnet stockings and send her to K Road if it gets too costly.


I would do the same Rushy but the quality of men she would meet there would mean she would never come back to me, and I can't cook.

Diana Mod 45 .177 air rifle
Marlin 795 .22
Remington R15 .223
Savage 10FP-LEA2 .308 Mcmillan

After nibblets 338LM then I will be content. Well, maybe a good lightweight bush rifle as well.

----------


## von tempsky fan

BRNO MODEL 1
REMINGTON 870 20G 20 INCH +26 INCH BARRELS 
REM TITANIUM 6.5X47 - GETTING FINISHED BY ABE
TIKKA T3 7MM REM MAG 
JUST NEED A MARLIN 44MAG , SAKO 222 VIXEN, AR15 ,ANSHUTZ 22 MAG,THOMPSON ENCORE 7MM08 AND ABOUT MOST OF THE STUFF FOR SALE ON HERE,OH AND A UZI.

----------


## Maca49

Oh and I forgot my Anshultz, mid 1950s, .22 with a swift 4-10 scope and bipod, a rifle I have trouble out shooting

----------


## Spudattack

> Shit, this thread has been inactive for a while!
> 
> Might as well get it going again!
> 
> .177 Gamo 600
> .22 Brno Model 1
> .223 Howa 1500
> .30-30 Winchester Model 94
> 7mm Rem Mag Weatherby Vanguard
> ...


Oh, and one day I hope to have a best quality double rifle in 470NE when finances permit!

----------


## Maca49

> Oh, and one day I hope to have a best quality double rifle in 470NE when finances permit!


And if you find 2 of them let me know :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

William Evans from purdy sxs 12g shotgun


Ooh ooh! Boxlock or sidelock? Please can you post a pic?

----------


## Maca49

> William Evans from purdy sxs 12g shotgun
> 
> 
> Ooh ooh! Boxlock or sidelock? Please can you post a pic?


I want a Nice old BP hammer double rifle in any LARGE Calibre will do and has to be a shooter. There are some reasonably priced antique guns around, but still saving.
The William Evans is atop of the range hammerless Webley Scott box lock and has just been restocked by Kevin Gaskil in Raglan.
Side lock would have been really good.

----------


## Drifter

More than I need, but less than I want!! :Grin: 

Drifter

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

glove gun,
Nulla Nulla, 
and a very cool cap gun

----------


## kokako

Howa 1500 ultralight - 7mm08
Tikka T3 Battue Lite - 308
Sako 75 - 308
Sako 75 - 260
Sako 85 - 308
Sako TRG-S - 7mmSTW
Roedale Precision RH-40T - 300WSM

----------


## Survy

Norinco JW15 .22lr
Marlin 925R .22lr
Marlin 917VR .17HMR
Mossberg Maverick 20" pump HD model ( proved successful for duck season x5 ducks disapproved )

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Howa 1500 ultralight - 7mm08
> Tikka T3 Battue Lite - 308
> Sako 75 - 308
> Sako 75 - 260
> Sako 85 - 308
> Sako TRG-S - 7mmSTW
> Roedale Precision RH-40T - 300WSM


I hate 308's too  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I hate 308's too


Really ? How many times have you been shot by one  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Brennos

Not a lot right now

Remington 870 Tactical
H&R Handi in .223
Boito 20 gauge side by side (some time this week)
Old .22 bolt action

Soon to have a few more in as $$$ permit

----------


## dogmatix

> CZ-452 .22LR
> Sako 75 stainless laminate .223
> Sako 75 finnlight .270
> Molot Vepr .308
> Remington 870 12 gauge


I've since sold one Czech made toy and bought a German made toy.  :Grin:

----------


## steven

> Physical address I mean.
> 
> Admins are the only ones that can see the IPs, and the IP can only get you to the exchange in the best instance if you have access to the rest of the info from the ISP as in location etc


Actually you are somewhat wrong.   For some IPs (but yes, only some) I could tell you a lot more info.  Hence those logs are very important to keep secure, my preference is not to even log them.

----------


## pinkmist

Rem 700 LTR .308
Benelli m4
Saiga 12
Molot vepr 12
Sig sauer 516
Mossberg m590a1
Mossberg mariner
Norinco nhm-90 7.62x39
Norinco m14/m305 archangel .308
Norinco sks paratrooper w/ dragunov stock 7.62x39
Norinco sks paratrooper 7rnd std 7.62x39
Winchester 1894 trapper 30-30
Winchester 9422 XTR .22
CZ455 heavy barrel .22
Ruger 10/22 fully suppressed .22
Ruger 10/22 heavy twisted barrel .22
Ruger 10/22 full camo .22
Ruger 10/22 lightweight graphite barrel .22
Remington 597 yellow jacket .22
Winchester model 150 .22
Browning BL22 .22
Miroku ML22 .22
Miroku sbs 12g
Browning FN pump .22
Remington model 12A pump .22
Remington model 33 .22
Remington model 34 .22
Winchester model 67 .22
Stirling model 20 .22
CBC .410

----------


## screamO

> Rem 700 LTR .308
> Benelli m4
> Saiga 12
> Molot vepr 12
> Sig sauer 516
> Mossberg m590a1
> Mossberg mariner
> Norinco nhm-90 7.62x39
> Norinco m14/m305 archangel .308
> ...


That's a big gun safe then :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shootm

I'll have a go.

T3 7-375r
Tikka M 590 22-243
Sako 308
JW 15 22 lr
SKB 12ga
Benelli Vinci 12 ga
Sako Vixen 222

----------


## kotuku

.22 toz 17  .22norinco jw15s(xmas present to self)  scoped &supressed both.
, norinco .223-scoped ,bipod (60th present to self) norinco 7.62x39, Lee Enfeild no4 mk1 .303 Longbranch(shares supressor with 7.62X39) smle  no3 x2, BSA.22  
   .....now Bentley pointer 12g,(a5 action) Escort magnum 12g(ext mag =gooseshooting) baikal 12g O/U,
 Boito gameking 12gSxS(pigeon)
  chinese air rifle ,gamo airfrifle (undergoing rebuild ,)and last but not least BBgun.
 Also my great great grandads 12g SXS McCarthys dunedin circ1860 according to clan folklore. this gun has severely pitted damascus barrels and was last used around 1963-64 by a  late cousin ,which resulted in my late father confiscating it after finding 2 3/4"smokeless rounds being used.
 this isa clan heirloom which Ive rendered inoperable by removing both /firing pins that were buggered anyhow .
stockwork is walnut with owners shield set in toe of butt ,brass lions head on pistolgrip and 2x gold nuggets set in the fore end.
 also storing a nice beretta pintail for a mate.
 add on a nice guncase for an extra 60th present. armoury is chocka,but hell its fun!!
 protection -yessir ,by an old fart with a very low intolerance of nosey bastards!! deeply ingrained suspicion and rancid farts ,and periodically knownn to misplace his teeth.

----------


## grunzter

CZ 452 Scout 22LR
Savage Mk2F 22LR
Ruger American Compact all weather .223
Spikes Tactical AR-15 .223
Remington 700 SPS Tactical .308
Valmet Hunter M88 .308
Mossberg 930 SPX 12g

----------


## kidmac42

A year ago I had to buy a new washing machine as the old one gave up on m., so to offset it, I bought a 788 in 22-250

----------


## stuart

Buretta A400 12g
IBM M1 carbine 30cal
Norinco M305 308
Mossberg 590a1 Blackwater + bayonet 12g
Ar15 windham weaponry vex 223
Ar15 windham weaponry src 223
Side by Side 12g just over min length
Saiga ak 7.62x39
Walther G22. .22
Cz 550 full wood 6.5x55
Cz 455 .22
Savage rascal in pink with trijicon ACOG .22

Think that's it

----------


## ubique

A savage rascal with an acog? Really?

----------


## screamO

> A savage rascal with an acog? Really?


Don't forget the pink bit :Psmiley:

----------


## ubique

> Don't forget the pink bit


Oh I couldn't,  it haunts me

----------


## MattyP

Only got a couple so far. I like all-rounders:

1. Ruger 10/22 custom with Boyds stock, quite a few KIDD parts, full length over-barrel suppressor (16" barrel) and a 2-7x Redfield scope.

2. X-Bolt Stainless 308 cut to 20" with Hardy Gen IV over-barrel suppressor and a 3-18x Leupold VX-6.

Will get a shotgun at some point I guess. I don't think i'm the type to ever get a large collection - think i'd just keep getting better versions of a do-it-all calibre that I like - and selling the older one. You can only shoot one at a time, right? I could see myself having a 223 one day though...so maybe i'll get to 4-5 with a shotty and a magnum.

----------


## gadgetman

Like most people, more than the wife knows about and less than I want need.

----------


## Dougie

CZ99 .22LR
Savage Trophy Hunter .223
Black Beauty aka The Mongrel, mostly Weatherby, .260

----------


## Jexla

Started my collection less than a year ago and I have:

Norinco JW15 .22
Norinco SKS
CMMG AR15
Ruger 10/22
Remington 11-87 12g

Trying to cover everything that I enjoy doing and then will pick what I enjoy the most and spend a bit more on that.
Working on my B cat now.

----------


## stuart

Make you feel less manly?

----------


## ubique

> Make you feel less manly?


Argh, that is actually painful to look at. But yea, you  win for sheer excessiveness. 

When are you upgrading it to the glass that sweet rig deserves, like a S&B PMII?

----------


## Beaker

> Attachment 34745Attachment 34745
> 
> Make you feel less manly?



My girl is only 2.5 but i think i want that set up for her to start on!

----------


## Tikka7mm08

.22 Brno Model 2 dated 1957 from memory.
.22 Mauser 201
.22 Ruger 10/22 Hogue stainless
.17HMR Brno 452
7mmRM HSP SPL
308 Mauser M03
223 RRA Predator
300 Blackout Aero Precision
44Mag Ruger Deerfield
M1 Carbine WWII winchester (gifted to Father in law)
K98 Mauser matching numbers
303 No4 NZ broad arrowed
303 No3 Lithgow 1942 (picking up this week)
7.62x51 L1A1 SLR (P2P sent this week)
12g Beretta A400 Unico
12g Beretta Supernova
12g SKB 505 (21st present)
20g Remington 1100

I think that is it. Collection of WWII 2.5" and 3" mortars, Mill 36M (made in ChCh in 1942), Mills grenade launcher to go on the No3.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

7mm08 Model 7 Bushpig.

----------


## pinkmist

Updated list!

CZ75 9mm
Sig Sauer P210 9mm
Kimber Raptor 2 1911 .45acp
Luger po8 WW1 9mm
Walther PP .22
Desert Eagle .50AE
Ruger mk1 .22
Colt M16A1 select fire full auto 5.56
Rem 700 LTR .308
Benelli m4 12g
Saiga 12 12g
Molot vepr 12g
Sig sauer 516 5.56
Mossberg m590a1 12g
Mossberg 590 mariner 12g
Norinco nhm-90 7.62x39
Norinco m14/m305 archangel .308
Norinco sks paratrooper w/ dragunov stock 7.62x39
Norinco sks paratrooper 7rnd std 7.62x39
Winchester 1894 trapper 30-30
Winchester 9422 XTR .22
Winchester 9422M .22Magnum
CZ455 heavy barrel .22
Ruger 10/22 fully suppressed .22
Ruger 10/22 heavy twisted barrel .22
Ruger 10/22 full camo .22
Ruger 10/22 lightweight graphite barrel .22
Remington 597 yellow jacket .22
Winchester model 150 .22
Browning BL22 .22
Miroku ML22 .22
Miroku sbs 12g
Browning FN pump .22
Remington model 12A pump .22
Remington model 33 .22
Remington model 34 .22
Winchester model 67 .22
Stirling model 20 .22
CBC .410

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Holy crap some of you guys need therapy!

In my collection I have:

Ruger 10/22
Tikka T3 270 win
Remington Model 7 260 rem
Custom build 7mm rem mag
Savage American Classic walnut/stainless 270wsm 
Tikka T3 6.5x55

----------


## gimp

Sako 85 Finnlight .260
Sako A1 .223
AR15 .223
HK630 .223
Ruger 10/22 .22LR
Winchester 9422 .22WMR
Benelli M2 Tactical 12ga
SKB 605 U/O 12ga
CZ SP01 Shadow 9mm
Ruger 22/45 Lite .22LR

----------


## gundoc

> Holy crap some of you guys need therapy!
> 
> In my collection I have:
> 
> Ruger 10/22
> Tikka T3 270 win
> Remington Model 7 260 rem
> Custom build 7mm rem mag
> Savage American Classic walnut/stainless 270wsm 
> Tikka T3 6.5x55


Anyone who lists what they have on this or any other website needs therapy! :O O:

----------


## gimp

anyone who attempts to rob a person that willingly uses the nom de guerre "gimp" needs therapy

----------


## madjon_

> anyone who attempts to rob a person that willingly uses the nom de guerre "gimp" needs therapy


Or will soon after :Grin:

----------


## Tommy

> Brno mod 2 .22lr 
> Marlin 795 stainless
> Norinco JW-103 7.62x39
> Carl Gustav 6.5x55 sporterised
> *Brno 581
> Marlin 25mn
> 1915 Carl Gustav M96/38
> DPMS PP Stainless bull barrel AR15 in A-cat pyjamas
> Couple of spare lowers to go on E for the DPMS's fancy dress parties
> ...


Prob time for an update

----------


## southernredneck

Shit I feel like a little boy compared to some of you guys 
Benelli m2 12ga left handed 
Tikka T3 7mm08 left handed 
Ruger 10/22 22lr

And am looking at building my first ar to add to the collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beavis

Winchester 69A .22lr
Marlin XT .22lr
ToZ 17 .22lr
Ruger 10/22
AR's - a few .223 uppers and a .300 AAC, a few lowers and probably enough parts laying around to build a few more.
Saiga "AK 103" 7.62X39
Howa 6.5x55
Sako 75 .270
Lithgow No.1 MkIII
Brno VZ33 8x57
Mosin Nagant 91/30 
Remington 700 .308
Rossi single shot .44 mag
Mossberg Maverick 88 12g

Also have:
A sporterized No.1 MkIII
Another Ruger 10/22
Norinco SKS
Norinco JW 15
Another Maverick 88 20"

----------


## Flincher

Jw15
Henry 22. 
Sks
And a zastava 308.

Still room for more.  But getting better gear is a priority atm

----------


## tiroatedson

94 22
Jw 15 suppressed 
Bretta .22 semi
Vorere.22 semi suppressed 
795 blued
94 in 30-30
M595 stainless synthetic.223
Baikal u/o 12g
Rossi single 12g
CBC 20g
Single shot.410

Like a pistol calibre rifle
A .308 to get
Most probably more .22s

Wife has Marlin 17hmr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Mum has the pick of them huh! :ORLY:

----------


## rossi.45

1 x .308
1 x .30/30
1 x .310 cadet
1 x .45LC
1 x .222
1 x .223
4 x .22ir
1 x .17hmr
4 x 12g shotguns

been selling them off lately and hope to get down to about 6 or 8 one day . . . more into good glass these days which costs as we know

----------


## Beaker

Not enough.....

----------


## R93

I had a clean out a while ago and I quite like my safe now. I can find shit.😆
Once I get rid of a couple pistols I will add one more and maybe another AR upper and it will be perfect.







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> I had a clean out a while ago and I quite like my safe now. I can find shit.
> Once I get rid of a couple pistols I will add one more and maybe another AR upper *and it will be perfect*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Until something else catches your eye.

I need to have a clean out. The safe is way too overcrowded.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Good idea to update and I must do list of serial numbers:

.22 Brno Model 2 dated 1957.
.22 Ruger 10/22 Hogue stainless
223 RRA Predator
300 Blackout Aero Precision
M1 Carbine WWII winchester (gifted to Father in law)
K98 Mauser matching numbers
303 No4 NZ broad arrowed
WWII Arisaka
WWII Mosin Nagent
303 No3 Lithgow 1942
7.62x51 L1A1 SLR 
12g Beretta SV10
12g Beretta Supernova
12 Beretta A400 Extrema.
12g SKB 505 (21st present)
20g Remington 1100
20g Khan 
260AI Defiance
7mmSaum Model 7
7mm08 Model 7

----------


## Sideshow

> 7mm08 Model 7 Bushpig.


You almost forgot that one ha :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

1 x 308
1 x 7RM

Job done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

> 1 x 308
> 1 x 7RM
> 
> Job done


Dont be ridiculous Gibo ! You need to add at the very least:

22
338

----------


## gadgetman

> Dont be ridiculous Gibo ! You need to add at the very least:
> 
> 22
> 338


And a 243 and 270 just for @Toby. Preferably T3's.

----------


## 6x47

If I wanted to annoy you all, I'd post the -database- of what my US buddy has, all of them top condition examples. Warms up with over 100 nice long guns and then we'd move on to the handguns. I get to shoot -some- of 'em every odd year roughly. The definition of frustration is him asking "So which ones do you wanna shoot today?"

Makes my collection of about 20 look pathetic.

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Remington 700sps-dm .243
savage mk2 22lr

pretty sad I know but do what I want them to

----------


## madjon_



----------


## Gibo

> And a 243 and 270 just for @Toby. Preferably T3's.


I sold my T3 270 because of that bastard!!

----------


## jim160

One never has enough in their collection.  There is always space for just one more.

----------


## Mathias

Last time I had a squiz there was;
Rossi M92 44/40
Sako L461 6x45
Sako L461 222
Sako A1 223
RRA 223
BSA Royal 7x57 in a custom stock
Tikka T3 Superlite 260
Ruger 10/22 carbon wrapped & suppressed in a Houge
Krico Model 300 22LR
Beretta A390 12g
Russian Mule (aka Baikal) SxS 12g

A man can never have too many guns.....

----------


## Rushy

Not getting up to check so this could be very sketchy
Savage 110BA - 300 Win Mag
Savage 30 06
Remington - 270
Marlin - 243
NEA AR15 - 223
Ruger 10/22
Lithgow - 22 (the old man's single shot)
Antonio Zoli U/O - 12g
Hatsan - 12g

----------


## gadgetman

> Not getting up to check so this could be very sketchy
> Savage 110BA - 300 Win Mag
> Savage 30 06
> Remington - 270
> Marlin - 243
> NEA AR15 - 223
> Ruger 10/22
> Lithgow - 22 (the old man's single shot)
> Antonio Zoli U/O - 12g
> Hatsan - 12g


Rushy, did Toby not tell you, many, many times, that Savages are ugly and 243's and 270's are gay? I'm going to get a 270 in the safe somehow just for that reason.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy, did Toby not tell you, many, many times, that Savages are ugly and 243's and 270's are gay? I'm going to get a 270 in the safe somehow just for that reason.


Except for the 300 win Mag they have all ended the lives of several deer so they might be gay but they work well enough.

----------


## Scouser

Ruger 10/22 Take down, 22 cal
Norinco JW15, 22 cal
Norinco NHM-90, 7.62 cal
Mossberg 500, Pump action, 12g
Howa 1500, JAFA cal
Baikal MP-18MH, 223 Rem cal
Sako 85 Hunter, 223 Rem cal

But i just know it wont end there....... :Psmiley:

----------


## Double Shot

Hmmm, not as many as some...

Marlin 922M .22WMR Semi-auto Blued Walnut
Marlin 882M .22WMR Bolt Action Blued Walnut
Ruger M77 MkII .22-250 SS Laminate 
Ruger M77 Hawkeye .243 SS Walnut
Ruger M77 MkII .270 SS Skeleton stock
Ruger M77 MkII 6.5x.284 SS Laminate
Remington 700 LR .300Win Mag Blued Composite
Remington 870 Pump Action
Winchester 1300 Defender Pump Action...

Clearly too many so some are for sale...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## grunzter

CZ 452 Scout 22LR
Savage Mk2F 22LR
Ruger American Compact all weather .223
Spikes Tactical AR-15 .223 14.5" LW
Spikes Tactical AR-15 .223 16" with all the toys...
Spikes Tactical AR-15 .223 20" Hbar (M16A4 Service Rifle)
Valmet Hunter M88 .308
Remington Versamax Tactical 12g

----------


## Timmay

CZ 452 .22LR mannlicher /w techSIGHTS
CZ 527 carbine 223 17" /w VX2 2-7x33 & DPT suppressed
Tikka T3 6.5x55 18.5" /w Zeiss 3-9x40 Conquest & DPT suppressed

I've gone through a few guns recently but I feel I've settled for now

----------


## 300_BLK

This has to be one of the most retarded threads I have ever seen....

----------


## Danny

> 1 x 308
> 1 x 7RM
> 
> Job done


Same...in the big league that is, also: 
.22 x2
.44mag
Single 12g.

----------


## MDub

I'm a student so only have the necessities:
Tikka t3 7mm-08 suppressed with a boyds thumbhole stock (pillar bedded myself).
Norinco JW15 .22
Norinco 12g pump action

I don't think I could justify having more than 4 guns, my 4th would be a long range setup.

----------


## CANKIWI

Remington 5R 700 ACIS 308
Savage MKii TR 22
NEA DMR AR15 223
Para Ordanance 1911 45 ACP
Cooey Canada model 37a 12bore
Longbranch no4 sporter 303 Brit

----------


## dogmatix

> CZ-452 .22LR
> Sako 75 stainless laminate .223
> *Schmeisser AR15 
> Husqvarna M1938 Swedish Mauser* 
> Sako 75 finnlight .270
> Molot Vepr .308
> *Mosin Nagant 91/30*
> Remington 870 12 gauge


Update in bold.
Will be getting a replacement .22LR for the boy to use eventually and an AR 20" A4 setup for service rifle.

----------


## Dundee

> Remington 5R 700 ACIS 308
> Savage MKii TR 22
> NEA DMR AR15 223
> Para Ordanance 1911 45 ACP
> Cooey Canada model 37a 12bore
> Longbranch no4 sporter 303 Brit


No styre at camp?

----------


## res

I'll only say this because I'm out of NZ and my collection is spread all over NZ with others, the posts on this thread make me think most posters would think I have to many guns

----------


## Rushy

> I'll only say this because I'm out of NZ and my collection is spread all over NZ with others, the posts on this thread make me think most posters would think I have to many guns


Res it is not possible to have too many so just keep on buying.  Some of us are limited by safe space and some of us are limited by budget but we would all like more.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yeah, cant have too many

----------


## 7mmwsm

I have single shot 22.
At least that's what I tell the vetting officer when suggest collecting my serial numbers. He knows I have some more because he is usually there to check their serial numbers(B&E cat).

----------


## gadgetman

> Yeah, cant have too many


Agreed. Is it only me that finds Brads 'One Gun?' thread title quite disturbing? Sends me into a cold sweat.

----------


## zimmer

> I have single shot 22.


Snap! For the purposes of this pissing contest, that is all I have as well  :Wink:

----------


## Tommy

> I'll only say this because I'm out of NZ and my collection is spread all over NZ with others, the posts on this thread make me think most posters would think I have to many guns


Well let Uncle Tom know if there are any that need babysitting!

----------


## Marty Henry

More than the misses thinks ha ha and 1more arriving after xmas as well. Merry christmas to all

----------


## Steve123

I can still count them with my shoes off, so not enough yet. Hamiltons less than an hour down the road and if their man eating tiger escapes I need to be ready.

----------


## dirtyhabit

Anshutz .22
Toz17 .22
Ruger HBar .22 Hornet
Norinco Lever Action .22 (Kids)
CBC Single Shot .410 (Kids also)
Benelli Cordoba 12g
Beretta 1201fp
Finnlight 7/08
Kimber Montana 30-06
Colt M4A1 Carbine .223
SKS 20 inch Bbl
Ruger 10/22

I have consolidated a bit, sold two guns to buy one good one etc... you only have two arms so no point having too many you can't use...

----------


## 264 Luvr

Sako .222 L461 Vixen
Sako .222 L461 A1 Vixen
Sako .243 L579 Forester
Sako .243 L579 A11 Forester
Sako .260 L579 Forester
Sako .243 L579 Forester Deluxe
Sako .264 Win Mag L61R Finnbear
Sako 75 in 6.5mm-06
Tikka T3 .223 1:12 Twist
Tikka T3 .223 1:8 Twist
Tikka T3 .243
Tikka T3 .260
Tikka T3 .280 Rem
Forbes 25-06
Kimber .243

----------


## BRADS

> Sako .222 L461 Vixen
> Sako .222 L461 A1 Vixen
> Sako .243 L579 Forester
> Sako .243 L579 A11 Forester
> Sako .260 L579 Forester
> Sako .243 L579 Forester Deluxe
> Sako .264 Win Mag L61R Finnbear
> Sako 75 in 6.5mm-06
> Tikka T3 .223 1:12 Twist
> ...


How can a guy with 8 nice guns have as many bad ones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

I only count 7?

----------


## BRADS

> I only count 7?


It's known I can't count 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> It's known I can't count 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can help Brads.  243 is in the wrong order.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I only count 7?


The 75 could possibly be counted as a bad one, the bloody floor plate release infuriates me.

----------

